
Haskell’s killer app is maintainability - allenleein
https://taylor.fausak.me/2019/11/17/haskells-killer-app-is-maintainability/
======
cannabis_sam
This a million times!

Nothing has reduced my stress levels like moving from PHP to Haskell for web
backends. The difference in cognitive load is staggering!

In PHP you have to have the whole design of your system in your head while
refactoring, but in haskell you can focus on the isolated piece of code you’re
refactoring AND the typechecker helps you.

